# Orlando Repticon Show, this weekend!



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone was heading to the show? 

I will have darts, tree frogs, geckos, micro foods, cypress knees, plants and broms..who knows what else!

If you are going stop by and say hello! 
Thanks,
Mac


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

lol
One step ahead of me....I was about to post a "Who is coming to..." thread here. ( like a second ago)


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

nobody?! Jerm? Dom?


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

*bumping good fun*


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

So tell us what was there...


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Very few dealers/breeders with darts. Seems to be the norm for Orlando shows.

Mac (macspoison) had a awesome selection to say the least....including the following:

CB Darts: 
Azureus, froglets to sexed pairs 
Auratus (many morphs)
Leucomelas
Tincs: Suriname Cobalts, Patricia, Regina, Dwarf Cobalts, Citronella
Truncatus (yellow)
Imitators 
Intermedius 
Yellow Galacts 
Cayo Pumilio 
Man Creek Pumilio 

Other Frogs: 
CB Theloderma asperum
CB Nyctixalus pictus
CB Mossy Frogs (Theloderma corticale)
CB Amazon Milk Frog (Trachycephalus resinifictrix)
CB Phyllomedusa Bicolor 
CB Phyllomedusa Tomopterna
CB Phyllomedusa vaillantii

I picked up a sexed pair of Azureus and 2 Truncatus juveniles from Mac.

Only two other vendors had darts from what I saw.

Vendor#1 (Thomas?) 
CB Leucomelas, suriname cobalts, & patricias
CB Red Eyed Tree Frogs & Mossy Frogs
WC Mantella baroni & Clown Tree Frogs

Vendor#2 (snake breeder/importer?)
WC pumilios (5 morphs), Farm raised Auratus, & CB Leucomelas
WC Mantella viridis & Mantella laevigata

I'm sure I'm forgetting some.


----------

